# Miracle Detail present Aston V12 Vantage, corrected with bigfoot, protection Modesta!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

This Aston martin V12 vantage manual comes in for a yearly detail every year, corrected with the Bigfoot, final polishing with Bigfoot and Modesta P-01a primer/finishing polish , protected with Modesta Pure glass coating - BC-03.

Here's a little video I did of the Aston wearing Modesta BC03...






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Wow , that is shiny !


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

No longer using EXO ?? looks great though


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

zepp85 said:


> No longer using EXO ?? looks great though


Err no.

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

sexy _as_ A sexy thing :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice work on the Vantage!

Why the change from the Rupes compounds/polishes and EXO?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I think paul used the bigfoot system to correct the car, but then used the modesta primer as a base for the bc-03. The primer is designed to act as a base for the sealant and add a bit more gloss, but its not a essential step. Its also a mild filler, so good for those that don't want to machine the car, but still make a difference, a bit like black hole in that respect.

Looking lovely paul. Ive got bc-05 on a carbon black v12v. It does make a noticeable difference to the paint when applied.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning paul as always


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Blimey, that is a gorgeous finish on a superb car, reflections are pin sharp and the video is also very good, no jerking at all.
Great work Paul..

Kev


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

spursfan said:


> Blimey, that is a gorgeous finish on a superb car, reflections are pin sharp and the video is also very good, no jerking at all.
> Great work Paul..
> 
> Kev


Thank you, its pretty crazy stuff the Modesta coatings and primer.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## Gareth90 (Jun 11, 2013)

Simply wow... Always followed your work and this is just magnificent! I bet the owner was beyond happy


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

WOW! I think that might just be the glossiest finish I have ever seen.

I was surprised by the price of the Modesta items, but with a finish like that I think those prices may be justified.


----------

